# gestion photos osx ipad



## picsou123 (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
Je voudrais savoir si il est possible de gerer les photos entre l ipad et osx mavericks sans passer par itunes ou iphotos.
Simplement avoir mes dossiers sur le mac et les mettre dans la partie photo de l ipad
Merci


----------



## lineakd (4 Novembre 2013)

@picsou123, regarde du côté de photosync.


----------



## picsou123 (4 Novembre 2013)

Merci je vais le tester


----------

